# Giving Up on Bil Jac. Please HELP!!!



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have always been a true believer in Bil Jac dry food and have recommended it many times. HOWEVER, with all the reports I have been reading about the brown rice and problems with it, I am having second and third thoughts about serving it to my babies. We are almost at the bottom of the bag and I really think that I need to switch them to something better. All we have in our area is a PetSmart and they carry just the regular stuff. I have looked at ALL of it and read on all the bags. Just what is the best dry food in a place like PetSmart? I am so confused!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I know I fed mine Acana but now switched to Canine Caviar which they go nuts over!! Sorry I am not to sure what to buy from Petsmart :-( Could you not order from an online company??


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We order from Chewy.com Canine Caviar. But I think Petsmart has Blue Buffalo, Fresh Pet and Wellness which i have seen some recommend. Do you have a Petco because i think they have Merrick which a lot use too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The PetSmart by me has Wellness and AvoDerm in their "premium" aisle. But they also carry Simply Nourish which several varieties without rice and isn't a horrible food. If you're insistent on buying at PetSmart, that might be a good choice.

I've ordered from PetFoodDirect.com and chewy.com and been very happy with the service from both. In some cases, you can also order directly from the manufacturer so be sure and check their web sites too.

If you have a feed store near you, check it out as well. Sometimes places that carry nutrition items for animals such as horses will also stock dog food and my experience has been that they sometimes have the premium brands.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

You could see what is available in your local store, and then check out those brands on dogfoodadvisor.com. I have found that site to be very helpful.

We order online too, because our local Petsmart and Petco don't carry the brands we like.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Does PetSmart carry Earthborn Holistic ? I switch mine between Fromm and Earthborn Holistic small breed. Mine really like it and it cleared up my Yorkies flakey skin as a puppy. Chewey .com is great to order from, my order came in a couple of days.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also order from Chewy.com. I use Fromm dry and Wellness wet. We have a local specialty pet store that carries the Fromm, but it was 18.99 plus tax, and on chewy.com it was 12.99 no tax and free shipping if you order enough. I am also on auto delivery. The only good thing about purchasing food from Petsmart, even after a week or so, if your dogs don't like it you can always return the remainder for a refund or exchange.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I order Fromm and Stella & Chewys from chewy.com. Shipping is around $5, the closest pet boutique that carries Fromm is about 15-20 mins away. I'm lazy so I figure 40 minutes of my time is worth $5!


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Another Fromm and Chewy.com happy customer!!! We were feeding a higher end food from Petsmart (breeder had my golden on Eukaneuba Naturally Wild) and now I'm getting Fromm for less than I was paying for eukaneuba! I do the auto ship & love love it...you can change at any time...and if you ever make an error (like I did this month!) in changing your order & end up clicking twice within 24 hours - Chewy representatives call you to check on it just to verify you wanted double! I didn't & they stopped one order for me! I do at times buy a small bag at my local boutique store that carries fromm, just so I can ask for a few sample flavors to try! Then I order what they like on chewy.com!


----------



## Artbythecreek (Apr 16, 2013)

We do Fromm Salmon à la Veg and Primal Chicken (frozen and freeze dried). Everyone here loves it! I like how small the kibble is. Even tiny Corrina can handle it.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

My boys eat blue buffalo freedom small breed


----------

